
Show HN: Vim-which-key: Vim port of emacs-which-key - liuchengxu
https://github.com/liuchengxu/vim-which-key
======
et2o
This looks very nice, thank you for making it.

To offer a suggestion: I think the tutorial could be a little more
straightforward. I am not familiar with emacs-which-key, and I had to scroll
pretty far down the page to see how I would actually use this.

------
ayy_lmao
This is nice but I don't see myself using this as vim command are short (at
the price of being cryptic to beginners) compared to emacs interminable
shortcuts.

A vim version of emacs swiper, now I could definitely use that !

------
PurpleRamen
Going by the description, this does not work for all keychords? So thing like
g or z or <operator>i wouldn't trigger it?

------
leephillips
I think I can use this: thank you for making it.

------
accnt
Been waiting for it since trying out Spacemacs. Gonna test it right away!

